# Need some advice and clarification choosing receiver.



## DB07 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi guys.

I need you help and expertise for choosing the best receiver for me.

8 years ago I bought my first HDTV and my home theater system. I still have it, but I decided to go with projector in my living room, so need to reorganize the whole thing.

Currently my audio setup is Focal SIB

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/808181-REG/Focal_JMLSIB5_1PACK_B_Sib_Co_5_1_Channel.html

Recently my friend gave me his psb stratus bronze speakers x2 + central and also throw a subwoofer

http://www.tmraudio.com/product/definitive-technology-powerfield-subwoofer-10-inch-powered-sub


So now since I have so many speakers, i decided to go either 7.1 ( with RCA jack splitter) or 7.2.
I was thinking to use psb speakers as a front ones, and Focal as side and rear speakers.

My old yamaha rx v559 although is a good receiver, it lacks 7.1 feature and HDMI output, so I could connect it straight to my pj.
I started looking for receivers and it got more complicated.
I need a receiver with at least one component input (for my old xbox360) with ability to up convert signal to hdmi out. Then i got stuck with dolby and dts decoders, and right now, i am more confused than before.
My plan was to collect all HDDVD movies, where audio is dolby digital plus. When i checked and compared some receivers i found out the some of them have one type of dolby decoders when others have completely different. Please enlight me, what would happen if i watched a movie with dolby digital plus audio when my receiver, doesnt have that decoder?

here is a comparison, as i was doing some research in denon receivers.

http://receivers.findthebest.com/co...R-X2000-vs-Denon-AVR-X3000-vs-Denon-AVR-X4000.


i will be really grateful for any advice regarding my setup and receiver.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

What is your budget and what player are you using for the HDDVDs?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The DENON X4000 is and excellent receiver ... you can't go wrong with that choice...


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

DB07 said:


> I need a receiver with at least one component input (for my old xbox360) with ability to up convert signal to hdmi out.


Just about all but the entry-level receivers can upconvert component to HDMI.


> Then i got stuck with dolby and dts decoders, and right now, i am more confused than before.
> My plan was to collect all HDDVD movies, where audio is dolby digital plus.


 I trust you're aware that HD-DVD is the format which lost the HD wars. New movies are released on Blu-ray. (But that doesn't matter if you get either an X3000 or an X4000 receiver.)


> When i checked and compared some receivers i found out the some of them have one type of dolby decoders when others have completely different. Please enlight me, what would happen if i watched a movie with dolby digital plus audio when my receiver, doesnt have that decoder?


When using HDMI, the player can determine what decoders the receiver has. It is the player's responsibility to provide a compatible audio stream. Usually that'll be older lossy Dolby Digital.



> here is a comparison, as i was doing some research in denon receivers.
> 
> http://receivers.findthebest.com/com...enon-AVR-X4000.
> 
> i will be really grateful for any advice regarding my setup and receiver.


If you can afford it, the (now discontinued and thus discounted) X4000 will sound better: it includes the highest grade of Audyssey XT32 room equalization software. Both of those receivers can decode all of the Dolby and DTS audio encoding methods: Dolby Digital, DD+ and Dolby TrueHD, but not Dolby Atmos, which was just introduced in this year's 4100 and 5200 models.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't make it too complicated. You can buy an HDMI cable for the X-box, that's what I did. So figure out how many devices you are going to connect & then refine your search by that. Componet connections are getting harder to find on entry level AVR's. That being said, would this one work?

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/denavre400/denon-avr-e400-7.1-4k-3d-networking-receiver-airplay/1.html

That my friend is a deal, more so when you add on the 5 year extended warranty for $50!


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

I would wait for the Denon AVR-X7200W


----------



## DB07 (Oct 9, 2014)

Decided to pull the trigger on Denon avr x4000. took all pros amd cons., and i think this model should work.for me.

but unfortunately I found another potential problem. as i mentioned i have 2 PSB stratus bronze tower speakers, which are rated 4 ohms. my central speaker as well sorround speakers are rated 8 ohms. from what i have heard x4000 can go as low as 6 ohms.
has someone try to use 8ohm receiver with 4ohm speakers. dont wanna burn my receiver.

last night, i hooked up my old yamaha (has 6-8ohm switch) to 3 psb speakers and sub. although i havent played with.settings i noticed right of the bat that central speaker is much louder, than tower speaker
am i gonna have any problems to run this set up with x4000? will audyssey be able to.calibrate this properly?

thanks for all tips


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Can't speak to the Denon, Audyssey, Calibration question but I have 4 ohm Infinity's and my old Pioneer (VSX-43TX) was only rated down to 6 ohms. If I pushed it to high volumes I did produce some thermal trips. My new Pioneer (SC-71) is rated for 4 ohm use and I haven't seen any issues. I had a similar problem with a Sansui 881 and RTR 240D's (4-ohm) back in the day. Food for thought.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

In general, D+M receivers can drive 4 Ohm speakers but not to high sound levels. If you have efficient speakers in a relatively small room, it should be fine if you leave the receiver at the 8 Ohm setting. If it has trouble, the receiver will go into "Protection Mode" and the front panel power light will blink quickly, several times/second. (An overtemp trip will cause it to blink slowly, several seconds per blink.)

The Audyssey calibration should have no problems adjusting for different speaker efficiencies. It is limited to an adjustment range of +/- 12dB, though.

Edited to add:

Note that the X4000 does have preamp outputs for all channels. If it has problems driving your speakers, you should consider getting some external amps with a 4 Ohm rating. Then you won't have to worry about that particular aspect of home audio ever again


----------



## DB07 (Oct 9, 2014)

Appreciate your help guys.
i figured that I only have 3 options:

1. replace front speakers with 8 ohm.
2. replace receiver for the model that can handle 4ohm speakers 
3. buy external amp.

First two options can be little expensive, so i would rather focus on ext amp. the cheapest emotiva 2ch amp is $269.
http://www.amazon.com/Emotiva-UPA-200-2-Channel-Amplifier/dp/B008O3AJLU

when choosing somethinh more expensive i would rather go with 7ch outlaw amp
https://www.outlawaudio.com/products/7125.html

but for my sorround focal speakers (8ohm, 75W) it would be overkill.


I recall that with psb speakers my friend gave another yamaha receiver and there was something else in the box. Went to the storage to check it out and it turned out its an amplifier. Although came without power cord, (which can be easily replaced), i think it will be ok for now. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Here is the model

http://www.abt.com/product/23862/-SONAMP275SE.html.


If someone with better knowledge, could help me, how to connect it with denon avr x4000 i will be thankful.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Go with the EMOTIVA XPA3 (ON SALE NOW for $679.00 !!! ) for the LCR and let the Denon drive the surrounds .... exactly how I have client #1 setup except we have a Marantz at the helm as the X4000 was not out yet....

You cannot beat the XPA3 for raw clean power :T ... and the load its driving in my clients setup is 4 ohm... that is a STEAL at that price imo....


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

The amp you have looks like it should be easy to use.

Make sure it's not in bridge mode.
It has Auto-on, so it probably doesn't need a trigger input.

Connect the appropriate preamp outputs of the X4000 to the amp's inputs.
Connect the speaker cables to its outputs.
Run the Audyssey calibration.

Enjoy.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm looking at an Emotiva XPA-200 ($340 on the Emotiva site now). Slightly better specs than the UPA-200. 

My Pio has only Front pre-outs. I'm on the fence about off loading them to an ext. amp to gain headroom and additional EQ capacity.

Charts XPA-200 then UPA-200 (wish they were at the same scale) but the XPA still reads a little better and is 250w vs. 200w into 4 ohms.

FYI


----------

